# Anyone fishing the barbie rod derby sat.



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

I plan on trying it tomorrow. I don't like using eggs . I think with the dirty water it might be the way to go. Good luck everyone. Hope to meet a few ogf guys tomorrow.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I'll be there with my wife, she's all excited about it. I wish it was going to be about 10 degrees warmer but it should be fun! I took a bag of steelhead and a bag of salmon roe out of the freezer this morning, I was thinking the same thing!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## CloudySea (Dec 16, 2014)

Kinda still debating on this. It's going to be cold, the river will be a bit high, and I don't like how people fish in the bathtub. (It feels like cheating to me.) Probably will decide last minute. But I plan to get in on the raffle at least!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Currently a light rain in Medina. The West Branch up here looked like it would be fine tomorrow until this rain started. Anyway at all, take some toe warmers to stuff in your briefs.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

CloudySea said:


> Kinda still debating on this. It's going to be cold, the river will be a bit high, and I don't like how people fish in the bathtub. (It feels like cheating to me.) Probably will decide last minute. But I plan to get in on the raffle at least!


 Bathtub?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

"I don't like how people fish in the bathtub. (It feels like cheating to me "


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

Well I landed one on my pink barbie rod. It was way harder than I thought it would be!


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Did better than me, I had 3 on once they jump a time or 2 and you think about the net they are gone! I did manage a 18 1/4" sucker avoiding the skunk! It was fun though!!









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

Not long after I moved up there, I entered Grand River Tackle's Snoopy Rod Tournament. Much to my surprise, I won! I keep the plaque to show my friends back home some of the odd stuff I got into during my years away!




  








IMG_1025[1]




__
Longhorn


__
Apr 16, 2018




2004 Snoopy Rod plaque


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

Only one I landed. Lost 3 more.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

I entered it and didn't even hook up.. I don't know the rocky as well as I know the other rivers.. Oh well ill have to start exploring better.


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

MuskieManOhio said:


> I entered it and didn't even hook up.. I don't know the rocky as well as I know the other rivers.. Oh well ill have to start exploring better.


I don't know many spots. Always do good by the marina. Vermilion is my home river.


----------



## CloudySea (Dec 16, 2014)

RStock521 said:


> Bathtub?


The cement part of lagoon dam


----------

